# Food Safety News Wed 2/26/2020



## daveomak.fs (Feb 26, 2020)

Food Safety News
Wed 2/26/2020 4:02 AM






Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Spanish agency issues warning about pizzas sold online*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 26, 2020 12:05 am Spanish authorities have issued a warning about pizzas and pizza bases made in a municipality of Zaragoza and sold online due to potential food safety concerns. The Spanish Agency for Food Safety and Nutrition (AESAN) said there are no illnesses associated with the alert. Health authorities in the region of Aragon informed AESAN of the...  Continue Reading


* Foreign supplier verification most common violation in FDA food facility inspections*
By News Desk on Feb 26, 2020 12:03 am According to recently released Inspection Observation Data for the Fiscal Year (FY) 2019 from the Food and Drug Administration, most food importers are required to develop and maintain FSVPs for their foreign suppliers. And the most commonly cited violation during FDA food facility inspections last year was failing to develop a Foreign Supplier Verification Program (FSVP), with...  Continue Reading


* Brucella rise in Germany involves raw milk and foreign travel*
By News Desk on Feb 26, 2020 12:01 am Brucellosis has markedly increased in recent years in Germany, according to a study. Experts from the Robert Koch Institute found unpasteurized milk products were the top identified source of infection and most cases involved foreign travel. Researchers analyzed demographic, clinical, laboratory and exposure information of symptomatic lab-confirmed brucellosis cases reported from 2006 to 2018. Findings...  Continue Reading

* Warning letter puts Sprouts Unlimited on notice after outbreak*
By Coral Beach on Feb 25, 2020 05:31 pm The FDA has Sprouts Unlimited Inc. on a short leash, according to a warning letter detailing how the Jimmy John’s supplier has consistently failed to respond to the contamination that eventually resulted in a 2019 outbreak. If the company fails to correct pathogen problems in its sprout growing factory the federal government is ready to...  Continue Reading


* FDA says time is up for Jimmy John’s food safety documentation*
By Coral Beach on Feb 25, 2020 02:52 pm The clock is ticking as far as the FDA is concerned when it comes to food safety at Jimmy John’s 2,800 restaurants. A warning posted today references five outbreaks associated with the chain. It demands specific details from the company president. In the warning letter, dated Feb. 21, the Food and Drug Administration gave Jimmy...  Continue Reading


* Paul Kiecker succeeds Carmen Rottenberg as FSIS Administrator*
By News Desk on Feb 25, 2020 12:09 pm Carmen Rottenberg, USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service administrator is leaving the government after two decades of federal service. Rottenberg, an attorney, is moving to the private sector. U.S. Secretary of Agriculture Sonny Perdue today announced the appointment of Paul Kiecker to serve the FSIS Administrator. Kiecker will be assuming the top job with Rottenberg’s...  Continue Reading


----------

